# New "M3 Dominating" video from the Nordschleife, Nurburgring



## dandp (Aug 14, 2004)

I am using XP Pro, WM 10 & I have downloaded the DIVX drivers....that worked fine.


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

Fireman3 said:


> I feel like an idiot. I have XP Pro, and WMP 9.0. ALso tried Real Player. No help. Any suggestions?


Download and install the latest DivX driver:
http://www.divx.com/divx/download/ (5.2.1)


----------



## batmanm3 (Jan 28, 2004)

entertaining video :thumbup: 
does anyone have a link to the original M3 dominating video refered to in the first post?

carmaniacs.de is in german...


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> What now ? You CAN'T play a multimedia file with a computer developed AND designed for MULTIMEDIA applications ? :tsk: :tsk:
> 
> :angel:


I LOL'd! :rofl:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

webguy330i said:


> I LOL'd! :rofl:


Hehehe.

When are you getting your car, dude ? :bigpimp:


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> Hehehe.
> 
> When are you getting your car, dude ? :bigpimp:


 Meng I can't even order the thing til December. Looking at Feb/Mar delivery I guess. Details to come my good man.


----------

